# Black WOW a reminder!



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Just thought i would remind you how good "Black WOW" is!

:thumb:


----------



## Vail3r (May 19, 2008)

How long does this stuff last? and how long would the 119ml last? It might be worth me getting some of this instead of standard gel's.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I've got two bottles of it and has lasted ages as you only need a tiny amount, its by far the best i've used.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Phil H said:


> I've got two bottles of it and has lasted ages as you only need a tiny amount, its by far the best i've used.


Whats the best way to apply Mr H? I know a few had probs putting it on too thickly and not buffing off or som'at.


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

you really do need to watch the amount you use cos its seriously potent stuff!.
a tiny tiny speck will go an amazingly long way,so the bottle will def last a good long while.

mines been thru 2 wash sessions and doesnt appear to need re detailing on the exterior trim just yet.im going to see if its still going strong thru the 3rd session


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

does look good i must say..... was going to buy some but the price put me off for the amount you get.

but if its that good will be worth it.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Vail3r said:


> How long does this stuff last? and how long would the 119ml last? It might be worth me getting some of this instead of standard gel's.


It may be a small bottle, but you use so little at a time it will last blooming ages. :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> It may be a small bottle, but you use so little at a time it will last blooming ages. :thumb:


mite order some off your site,and BH clay do dw members get money off


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Yep, only use a little.

I did a Saxo with it, dollop about the size of 1p, rubbed MF together to spread it evenly and that did front and rear bumper, side trim and wing mirrors.

It looks great when the sun hits it too. Looks almost like it has a metallic to the trim!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Whats the best way to apply Mr H? I know a few had probs putting it on too thickly and not buffing off or som'at.


A few tips on it's application wouldn't go amiss to ensure you maximise it's potential. First clean the exterior plastic trim thoroughly using an APC (All Purpose Cleaner) or Isopropyl Alcohol. Apply Black Wow sparingly using a foam applicator and work well into the plastic. A little goes a long way and it even seems to spread out along the plastic. Take your time working it in and go back over any areas that feel you need a little more. Black Wow should dry pretty quickly once it's been absorbed by the plastic and then you can buff the surface with a clean MF towel. If the Black Wow appears sticky you've applied too much and the surplus can be removed with a clean MF. The initial shininess should disappear overnight leaving a deep black appearance that should last for a couple of months before re-application is required.

Hope the above helps.

Alan W


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Alan W said:


> A few tips on it's application wouldn't go amiss to ensure you maximise it's potential. First clean the exterior plastic trim thoroughly using an APC (All Purpose Cleaner) or Isopropyl Alcohol. Apply Black Wow sparingly using a foam applicator and work well into the plastic. A little goes a long way and it even seems to spread out along the plastic. Take your time working it in and go back over any areas that feel you need a little more. Black Wow should dry pretty quickly once it's been absorbed by the plastic and then you can buff the surface with a clean MF towel. If the Black Wow appears sticky you've applied too much and the surplus can be removed with a clean MF. The initial shininess should disappear overnight leaving a deep black appearance that should last for a couple of months before re-application is required.
> 
> Hope the above helps.
> 
> Alan W


Thanks mate


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> mite order some off your site,and BH clay do dw members get money off


get some black wow! you wont be dissapointed and it does last for ages.

I use a yellow sponge applicator then wipe excess with M/f but beleive me you dont need much.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Alan W said:


> A few tips on it's application wouldn't go amiss to ensure you maximise it's potential. First clean the exterior plastic trim thoroughly using an APC (All Purpose Cleaner) or Isopropyl Alcohol. Apply Black Wow sparingly using a foam applicator and work well into the plastic. A little goes a long way and it even seems to spread out along the plastic. Take your time working it in and go back over any areas that feel you need a little more. Black Wow should dry pretty quickly once it's been absorbed by the plastic and then you can buff the surface with a clean MF towel. If the Black Wow appears sticky you've applied too much and the surplus can be removed with a clean MF. The initial shininess should disappear overnight leaving a deep black appearance that should last for a couple of months before re-application is required.
> 
> Hope the above helps.
> 
> Alan W


Nice one Alan! :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice result Phil! 

Alan W


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

I will get Black Wow next but have two bottles of AG Bumper Care to get through first. As you will know AG Bumper Care is a sod to get off glass and paintwork if your abit sloppy. 

How does Black Wow compare when you have over applied it to glass and paint?


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

CupraRcleanR said:


> I will get Black Wow next but have two bottles of AG Bumper Care to get through first. As you will know AG Bumper Care is a sod to get off glass and paintwork if your abit sloppy.
> 
> How does Black Wow compare when you have over applied it to glass and paint?


i personally found it needed a good detailer spray and microfibre to buff off and even then it wasnt coming off that willing lol

if theres a fool proof removal method thats better,i would also appreciate the tip.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

at the moment iv got 5l of autosmart highstyle and 5l of trim wizard to use! but mite have to give this a try!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> How does Black Wow compare when you have over applied it to glass and paint?


Black Wow should only be applied to plastic, NOT glass or paint! :lol: Be more careful! 

Black Wow is now supplied with a 'Trim Card' that can be used to mask the adjoining panel, or whatever, when applying it. Makes it much easier! 

Alan W


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Can it be used on rubber like door seals? Mine seem to go pearlescent from car shampoo. Plan to try some AG rubber plus I got as a sample first but may consider Black Wow.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> mite order some off your site,and BH clay do dw members get money off


Get your order to £29.50 (A soft clay and a black wow) and I'll pay the postage. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

mattyb95 said:


> Can it be used on rubber like door seals?


No, use Einszett Gummi Pfledge, or similar, on rubber seals.

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

rubbishboy said:


> Get your order to £29.50 (A soft clay and a black wow) and I'll pay the postage. :thumb:


Nice offer Ben! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry to bump this thread...

Is it water proof to a certain extent?

I tend to use CG NLTG, but have had a couple of customers complain that it runs at the first sight of rain / water and leaves streaks on the paintwork?

I apply it then buff off excess as directed, but it does seem to leave marks....

Need something that won't!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

not had any issues with it as yet, will let you know


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Won't be using that
Why dye or dress them when they can be machine or hand polished and one application lasts forever

Black wow is a great product but still a dye
Polishing with non abrasive new technology is the way to go on all bar most textured trims and wiper arms


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Rich H said:


> Sorry to bump this thread...
> 
> Is it water proof to a certain extent?
> 
> ...


When correctly applied, as advised above, Black Wow will not "run at the first sight of rain/water and leave streaks on the paintwork".

Alan W


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

can black wow be used on tyres ??


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Never used it on tyres. I can recomend it on the trims highly. IMO you cant beat Blackfire tyre gel for the tyres


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> Won't be using that
> Why dye or dress them when they can be machine or hand polished and one application lasts forever
> 
> Black wow is a great product but still a dye
> Polishing with non abrasive new technology is the way to go on all bar most textured trims and wiper arms


On the Blurb from Black wow It states it is not a dye

Tom


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

What's "non abrasive new technology" mean?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dream Machines said:


> Black wow is a great product but still a dye


Black Wow is *NOT* a dye.

It is a translucent orange tinted gel that you can see through and works on any coloured plastic.

If it was a dye, for example black, it would change the colour of any plastic that wasn't black!

It isn't a dye and doesn't change the colour of the plastic it's applied to.

Alan W


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Excellent, so not a dressing or a dye. 
Great going by everyone involved with BW, for many surfaces that polishing wont work on (fender flares) and very rough textureds, it should be the answer

However I don't think that a paint like finish with water over clearcoat look from polishing most moldings can be beat

The new technology is actual glass, metal particles and the latest polymers that all combined, convert the unpainted materials into a painted/clearcoat like finish with exactly the same slick feel as paint on the body of the car.

Once done, thats the end of it
Essentially the material has been burnished (especially by machine) from a flat brown or matte black trim piece with no reflections to just like paint

Anyone who says that plastic, urethane, hard rubber, ABS, Injected resin and so forth can't be machine polished, well it can be done now and with foamed wool, edge yellow wool and all the foams from edge or lake country

Might sound crazy but I love doing it, especially to european cars


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

Not heard of this stuff whats it called? Is it available here? got any pics of the results?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Well it's a secret at the moment
Aussie made from worldwide sourced ingredients


----------



## shilz (Jun 1, 2008)

That looks great that! Does anyone know what I can use to get rid of the back to black stuff I have on the trims at the moment? 

Cheers


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Do your shoes or something. I dunno

Pics

Is applied via machine or by hand

Subaru Liberty trims


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

shilz said:


> That looks great that! Does anyone know what I can use to get rid of the back to black stuff I have on the trims at the moment?
> 
> Cheers


Easy mate, use an All Purpose Cleaner or very mild solvent like IPA :thumb:

HTH

Chris


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> The new technology is actual glass, metal particles and the latest polymers that all combined, convert the unpainted materials into a painted/clearcoat like finish with exactly the same slick feel as paint on the body of the car.


The results look great on smooth trim, but surely these bits of trim are just metal painted in matt black and can therefore be polished in a normal way using compounds, or they are matt black plastic - that can then be polished with an acrylic polishing compound until it shines?

I'm just curious as to whether the trim has been polished somehow and then sealed, or whether the 'burnishing' is actually bonding a new layer of product on (that has a completely new texture), or melting the existing surface into a more glass-like state.


----------



## glb86 (May 19, 2008)

Is this stuff a dye or just a clear gel?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

No dye or gel, it's just like a polish, thick creamy lotion
It deep cleans, lifts the colour from the sub surface layers to the top and polishes and seals that


----------



## scoobygirl (Jun 28, 2008)

thats some impresive stuff love the 5050 shots
I have just placed an order for some thanks.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I would just like to point out that the photos posted by Dream Machines on page 4 are *not* of Black Wow just in case there's any confussion 

(especially when the title of this Thread is *'Black WOW a reminder!*').

Alan W

Edit: There are plenty of photos of Black Wow by the original thread starter Phil H on page 1.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I applied some Black Wow on Friday. Did a 300 mile journey, all through rain. And now where I applied it I have lots of white residue everywhere. Just a little warning.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

This is BLACK WOW!........


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CupraElliott said:


> I applied some Black Wow on Friday. Did a 300 mile journey, all through rain. And now where I applied it I have lots of white residue everywhere. Just a little warning.


That's very strange as there is _nothing_ in Black Wow to cause any sort of white residue. We need more info and a photo would help too!

Also, where was the Black wow applied and what sort of applicator did you use? Were any previous dressings removed prior to applying the Black Wow?

Alan W


----------

